# 1950 Panther



## hawkster19 (Feb 12, 2019)

I purchased this 1950 Panther frame and chainguard from Danny which started this project off. After making a rat rod out of it while I accumulated the rest of the factory correct parts, I brought it around to where it's at in the last few images. The tank is a hornless Excelsior tank that came to me needing some welds and covered in glittery black paint. I stripped it to bare metal, painted it, added decals, and then aged it just a little. The fork and rack are nearly perfect patina matches that I found on eBay. It has a little way to go still - need to swap out the Phantom stem for a correct Panther one, need patina'd fenders, and even perhaps swapping the Excelsior tank for a correct Panther tank if I can find one - but it's come a long way thus far.


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2019)

Very nice looking. Thank you for sharing with us.
Hammerhead


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 12, 2019)

That looks awesome man!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 12, 2019)

Amazing job on the tank!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 12, 2019)

Bad ass! You did that old frame justice, well done!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 12, 2019)

I guess your work is done. So you can sell it back to me now?


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 12, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I guess your work is done. So you can sell it back to me now?




I am literally a black hole of bicycle parts. Or maybe more like a roach motel of bicycles and parts. Remember that commercial?....."bicycles check in, but they don't check out".


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 12, 2019)

hawkster19 said:


> I am literally a black hole of bicycle parts. Or maybe more like a roach motel of bicycles and parts. Remember that commercial?....."bicycles check in, but they don't check out".




Hahaha, I remember it well. Makes me very happy to see that bike living such a good life. Great job, enjoy!


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 12, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hahaha, I remember it well. Makes me very happy to see that bike living such a good life. Great job, enjoy!




I tell all my friends this - just keep checking my local obituary. My wife HATES clutter and she does not cling to stuff like I do. My kids are even less sentimental about possessions than she is. If you see I kicked it, be the first one here to ask for the green Panther. She'll get rid of it all. That being said, I'm a relatively young man and am in very good health. So hopefully your wait will be a long one.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 12, 2019)

I hope so too! But leave a note with my name and number on it so she can let me know, lol


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice! I’m searching for a set of those tank panels for one of mine.


----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2019)

The bike came out great! I like the rat version as well.  Excellent job.


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 13, 2019)

It's looking even more complete now that my new cargo straps arrived from Scott. @rustjunkie


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 14, 2019)

Here is the same bike (frame) just a few months ago. You can’t get much more radically different. I love both versions, but it’s current is my favorite. Super cool to see them resurrected as original again.


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 14, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here is the same bike (frame) just a few months ago. You can’t get much more radically different. I love both versions, but it’s current is my favorite. Super cool to see them resurrected as original again.
> 
> View attachment 948751




Quite the radical change for sure!


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 15, 2019)

My two rides together at last.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 16, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here is the same bike (frame) just a few months ago. You can’t get much more radically different. I love both versions, but it’s current is my favorite. Super cool to see them resurrected as original again.
> 
> View attachment 948751



Love this version, great minds think alike!


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 22, 2019)

New guard decal spiffies it up a bit. I also replaced the front wheel axle and cones which were somewhat shot. Patina correct fenders are imminent.


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> Love this version, great minds think alike!View attachment 950326




I LOVE that bike. Very nice!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 22, 2019)

That's funny, I have a Panther stem on one of my bikes, and looking for the style you have. 
Shoot me a message if you want to see a pic of it.


----------

